# For old farts needing reading glasses...



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

I've tried these, using +2.50, in my regular cycling glasses, and they work great. Now I can use my favorite glasses and still be able to read even the little writing on my bike computers. Cheap, too. Had to trim them a bit, but that's no big deal.

http://www.stickonbifocals.com/


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

That's very cool. I'm a hardware store reading glass wearer, with a +1.50 prescription that's a lot cheaper to fill with $18 disposables from OSH. Those stick-ons would be a great solution for my riding glasses.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks! These will work well on my Rudy Projects.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

What a great idea!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Been using them for almost 4 years now...*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=646&highlight=optx+20

old post under my old screen name.....

They work great..


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I could have used reading glasses before I got old.
I've been farting since before I could walk or ride.
There's a message in there someplace.
:yesnod: :wink5: :thumbsup:


----------

